# healing time for second degree tear?



## e(Lisa)beth (Aug 17, 2007)

My DD was born last Tuesday evening 7/7, and I had a second-degree tear. It seems that after a week it should be on the road to healing but it hurts just as much as ever - more so, actually, considering that it really didn't hurt at all until Friday! My DH wants me to call my doctor, but I'm not sure it's time for that as I don't have a fever and the bleeding has not increased. It just burns like hell at every bathroom break and sometimes when I move. Is this normal for almost a week out or does it sound like something may be wrong?

Thank you!


----------



## guestmama9916 (Jun 24, 2006)

*


----------



## Wittyone (May 11, 2005)

Two words: sitz baths!!

Seriously, soak your bottom 1-3 times per day until it feels better. As long as you do not have a fever, redness, swelling or foul drainage from the laceration it is unlikely to be an infection. Warm sooaks can make a world of difference.

Also, getting your pads a little damp and storing in the freezer until use can feel really good. Take some ibuprofen and/or arnica. Make sure you are not overly active at this point and avoid prolonged sitting when possible (sidelying is your friend!). Good luck and take it easy. Your babe is not yet a week old - you will be feeling lots better soon, but give yourself time


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

I think that is common. But you want to make sure you're doing all you can to aid the healing. Try to keep your legs together as it is still healing and I would highly recommend making up (or, better, having a friend make up) some comfrey pads. To do that, just get some comfrey leaves and make a thick syrup from them by boiling and then steeping for several hours with a cup or so of water. Then, you get 4x4 gauze pads and cut them in half. Dip them in the strained comfrey solution, lightly squeeze it out and put each one in a baggie then freeze. You can take them out before you change your pad and simply put it on top of your pad. They will help the healing and feel sooooo good.

Good healing to you, mama.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I think it is pretty normal for a tear to still be quite sore at this point. I had a 3rd degree tear & was still incredibly sore at 6 weeks but I also had some granulated tissue that was removed at 6 weeks. If we had removed that at 4 weeks I'm pretty sure I would have been painfree by then - but probably not before that.


----------



## DoulaVallere (May 29, 2009)

I had an episiotomy with DS1 due to his 2 nucal hands and poor presentation, so I'm assuming that's probably comperable to your tear. I was VERY sore for about 2 weeks.

I second the sitz baths. Also, you can make some camomile infusion and pour a little down the center of a pad and freeze it, then wear it in your undies. VERY soothing.


----------



## BoringTales (Aug 1, 2006)

I had fairly extensive 2nd degree tearing with my first due to a vaccuum extraction. It hurt a lot for at least 2 weeks. I made the mistake of looking at it after about a week. Wouldn't do that again!

Use the peri bottle when you urinate. For me, cold water in it helped distract me AND dilute the urine so that it didn't burn as much. Some women like warm water. Frequent showers/baths help a lot, and tucks pads help with the itching associated with healing.

Have you been taking it easy? Don't try to do too much. You can reinjure yourself.


----------



## ihugtrees (Oct 16, 2008)

I had a very small labial tear that didn't even require stitching, and it hurt for about 2 weeks. Now, at 5.5 weeks, I feel much better...although if I move or sit the wrong way I still feel some pain inside, nerve-ish pain I think.


----------



## Eresh (Jul 17, 2007)

The other suggestions are great. I would also suggest you spend as much time as possible with it exposed to air -- wear skirts with no underwear and so forth. If you have to wear underwear, do what others have suggested with the frozen pad. I soaked some of the big post partum pads with witch hazel and froze them. That felt really, really good for about a week. That and sitz baths periodically were great.

But also don't hesitate to call your midwife or OB if it's still bothering you in a few days or if you notice any swelling or discharge.


----------

